

Ask HN: I need customer validation. What do/don't you like about LinkedIn? - jqueryin

I'm looking to get some emotional responses on what it is that you like and don't like about LinkedIn. It could be from the perspective of a happily employed person, a hiring manager, a CEO, or someone looking for work. I just want to know what you think is great about them and also what sucks.
======
stephengillie
LinkedIn is just somewhere to hang my resume for recruiters to find it. I
avoid it otherwise.

